# Look 595 HSC 6 fork replacement



## boidos (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi all, I have a 2007 look 595 frameset. It has a fork with a damaged steerer tube. I am looking to replace the fork, what are my options??

I guess I need to buy the look HSC 6 fork only...Can I use any look HSC 6 fork, or do I need a 2007/2008 model without the headfit headset? thanks!


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Those forks are made to match each specific frame size. Its possible that we might have one. Can you email me some details (frame size, frame color, your contact info). 

I can't guarantee anything, but we can look around. 

Thanks,
Justin


----------

